# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > HKL: Kaupunkiliikenne tarjoaa varman työn

## RSS

Helsingin kaupungin henkilöstökeskus järjesti yhdessä HKL:n, Helsingin Bussiliikenteen (HelB) ja Työtehoseuran (TTS) kanssa rekrytointitapahtuman Lasipalatsilla torstaina 25.9. Tapahtuma oli tarkoitettu henkilöille, jotka ovat kiinnostuneet asiakaspalvelutyöstä joukkoliikenteen parissa. Yhteistyökumppaneiden edustajat kertoivat ratikka- ja bussinkuljettajien sekä matkalipuntarkastajien työstä ja alan koulutus- ja työmahdollisuuksista.

Tapahtuma kiinnosti monia. Usean vierailijan kysymykset liittyivät kuljettajan tai lipuntarkastajan työnkuvaan ja työaikoihin, palkkaukseen sekä sosiaalietuihin. Tärkeänä pidettiin erityisesti sitä, että työpaikka on vakituinen ja alalla, jolla töitä varmasti riittää.

Edellytykset kuljettajaksi tai lipuntarkastajaksi vaihtelevat, mutta yhteistä on, että suomenkielen taidon tulee olla sujuva ja näkökyky kunnossa.

Henkilöstökeskuksen konsultin Anniina Ali-Laurilan mukaan rekrytointitapahtumat ovat oivia tilaisuuksia seuloa varteenotettavia hakijoita. On helpompi arvioida henkilön soveltuvuutta eri työtehtäviin, kun voi keskustella kasvokkain hänen kanssaan. Rekrytointitapahtuma toimii tavallaan alustavana työpaikkahaastatteluna isommalle joukolle.


Liikennetyönjohtaja Eero Sauramäki kertoi rekrytointitapahtumassa ratikkakuljettajankoulutuksesta asiasta kiinnostuneille [Liite 371]. Seuraava kurssi alkaa 20.10. johon hakuaika päättyy 30.9.

Sauramäki on tehnyt Setä Sinisenä joukkoliikennevalistusta päiväkodeissa ja kouluissa. Sen ansiosta Paikallisliikenneliitto palkitsi hänet vuoden Joukkoliikennetekijänä.



Lue koko uutinen HKL:n sivuilta...

----------

